# under cabinet lighting ideas ???



## carpenter123 (Jan 7, 2013)

i have been looking to do under cabinet lighting and im wondering if anyone has ever used the led lights that come in a roll?? i can find them you tube and all over the net but i cant seem to find a place that sells them.
i want all my cabinets to have lights on them and i have two windows and a range hood i need to go up across and down. but the plug in lights only come in certain lenghts to connect them and there way to short to do what i need. does anyone have any ideas or tips on what i could do. any advice is much appreciated.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

I've used them on several occasions. But you need to have cut sheet from the manufacturer of specifically what you're installing. This is so you can have all the wiring that might be behind the walls in place. Also, if there's a transformer, you'll need to know where you going to place that.

Just get the good ones, not the ones at Home Depot, have it all planned out in the beginning and you're all set.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

I have installed many led lights and led rope lights in the cabinets that I install, from several different places. Outwater Plastics has a big selection http://www.outwatercatalogs.com/home/index.cfm

I have also used led rope lights above the cabinets behind the crown to light up the ceiling, they can be cut to length every 8" I think and just push the ends on and plug them in. The longest roll is something like 500'
http://1000bulbs.com/category/rope-light/

120v, 24v and 12v


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

I used them (my electrician did) for the first time on a project I just finished. The only thing in your OP that caught my attention was “range hood”. 

The ones we used were self-stick and appeared to be made out of rubber. I would be concerned about the heat/humidity under a range hood.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Tresco lighting has a trimmable led tape light. Amazon sells a starter kit with a transformer and 10'. We have used this brand numerous times. We will run low voltage wiring to a central location where we want the transformer. Keeps the clutter down. The connectors all come apart so you can modify the wire length or use different wire.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B003M45YRU/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1358468464&sr=8-1&pi=SL75


----------



## schaefercs (Jul 10, 2008)

We use Jesco led strips. Low voltage lines to each area of cabinets, all dropped down in one central location to a transformer. Recently changed from the aluminum strips to plastic after the warehouse got destroyed during Sandy.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Im a fan of the POE LED systems. CAT5 cable to the load location. Trimable RGB LED strips. 

http://www.nuleds.com/led-luminaries-products/led-flexible-strip/spectraflex-detail.html

Tom


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

tjbnwi said:


> Im a fan of the POE LED systems. CAT5 cable to the load location. Trimable RGB LED strips.
> 
> http://www.nuleds.com/led-luminaries-products/led-flexible-strip/spectraflex-detail.html
> 
> Tom


Those look nice..where do you purchase from? Supply house?


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

overanalyze said:


> Those look nice..where do you purchase from? Supply house?


[email protected]. She'll help you.

Also look at LumenCache, they're in Indy. 

http://www.cepro.com/article/lumencache_launches_end-to-end_low-voltage_led_lighting/

Tom


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

tjbnwi said:


> [email protected]. She'll help you.
> 
> Also look at LumenCache, they're in Indy.
> 
> ...


That is some really cool lighting!! Thanks for the info.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Lighting snob I am. I can change the entire look of a room with properly placed and colored light.

Tom


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

tjbnwi said:


> Lighting snob I am. I can change the entire look of a room with properly placed and colored light.
> 
> Tom


Starting the couch on fire is cheating. :laughing:


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Hafele has a pretty cool line of cabinet lighting. My area rep came by and showed me the whole line of options. Its pretty cool stuff.

http://www.hafele.com/us/products/led-lighting.asp


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Starting the couch on fire is cheating. :laughing:


Job security. 

Tom


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

tjbnwi said:


> [email protected]. She'll help you.
> 
> Also look at LumenCache, they're in Indy.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't touch it for a few years, lest ye be left with a CASAesque system when it goes no where and all gets discoed.


----------



## carpenter123 (Jan 7, 2013)

i should have been a little more clear about the range. its a microwave over the range with a vent. i built a cabinet over top of it that extends to the ceiling so the lights wont be attached the vent/microwave itself. im just using that cabinet to run the wire through to get to the other side of the stove. 
thanks for all the feed back everyone and the links to check out.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

Do all of these led strips need a plug or can some be hard wired in


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

I believe all led strip lighting is low voltage with a transformer. You can buy hard wired transformers.


----------

